# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Κλουβάκια και σπιτάκια πουλιών

## yannis37

έχω ηδη κάνει τις πρώτες προσπάθειες αλλά έχω πολύ δρόμο ακόμη. ειδικά τα σπιτάκια μπορούν να γινουν φοβερά!!!!


το πρωτο σπιτακι που εφτιαξα



το δευτερο








το πρωτο κλουβάκι





και αυτο που φτιάχνω τώρα

----------


## Mits_Pits

Πολυ ωραια δουλεια Γιαννη!!!!
Μπραβο!!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

Πολυ ομορφα ειναι! ΤΑ σπιτακια θα τα βαλεις σε κλουβια για τα δικα σου πουλια ή σε κήπο?

----------


## yannis37

σε κήπο θα τα βάλω τα σπιτακια

----------


## Oneiropagida

Πολύ όμορφα Γιάννη! Μπράβο σου!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Ειναι τελεια!!!!!!!!

Για στα χερια σου.....  :Happy:

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

πολυ ομορφα...>Συγχαρητηρια....Πισ  τευεις οτι θα εχουν αποτελεσμα????Θα βρεθει νοικαρης??

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πολυ ωραια!!!
μου αρεσει πολυ το δευτερο σπιτακι!καθως και το κλουβακι!

λεγετε καπως το συρμα που χρεισιμοποιεις?τις τρυπουλες στα πιχακια για να περναν τα συρματα τις κανεις με απλο τριπανι?
υπαρχει κατι που πρεπει να προσεξουμε αν δωκιμασουμε ξυλινα κλουβακια?ο πατος?οσες φορες εχω δει που φενετε τοσο ριχος που θα ειναι αδυνατον να καθαριστει καλα.

*δωκιμασε στα σπιτακι μηπως φενονται πιο φυσικα με ενα λουστρο εμποτισμου!

----------


## ninos

πραγματικά επαγγελματική δουλεία !!!! ΜΠΡΑΒΟ !!!!!!

----------


## dogoulisd

Μπράβο Γιάννη πανέμορφα και τα τρια.

----------


## yannis37

ευχαριστώ παιδιά...θέλω δουλειά ακομα.....τις τρυπες ναι με τριπάνι απλο τις έκανα.....οσο για το συρμα που χρησιμοποιησα ειναι η φοβερη και τρομερη.........κρεμάστρα ρουχων (το κάτω μέρος).
στον πάτο υποτιθεται θα μπει λαμαρίνα που θα αφαιρείται για καθάρισμα (καθημερινό θέλει εδώ)...δεν θα μένει μονο του το ξυλο παρα μονο στην αλλαγή.
τώρα αν θα ερθουν νοικάρηδες δεν ξέρω... στο jamaican (χαχαχα) δεν νομιζω γιατι ειναι ρυχό.....στο άλλο κανονικά πρέπει να έρθουν.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Συγχαρητήρια Γιάννη, πανέμορφα!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## abscanary

Άριστος ο μάστορας!

----------


## mitsman

ΟΥΑΟΥΥΥΥ...........


Χιλια μπραβο Γιαννη... δεχεσαι την πρωτη παραγγελια για κλουβια διαγωνισμου για τα Τιμπραντο μου??????????

χα χα χαχα χα χα

----------


## yannis37

χαχαχαχα το σκέφτηκα για του χρονου που θα κατέβω και εγώ αλλά ασε καλύτερα (μην έχουμε κανένα αποκλεισμό) και εγώ θα αγοράσω..

----------


## panaisompatsos

Γειά σου Γιάννη, πολύ ωραία η δουλειά σου.
Θα μπορούσες να μου πείς σε παρακαλώ λίγα πράγματα για την κατασκευή του κλουβιού που υπάρχει στην τελευταία φώτο, αυτό που φτιάχνεις τώρα, πώς περνάς τα σύρματα μέσα στο ξύλο, ποιά διαδικασία χρησιμοποιάς.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## mitsman

Σωστος ο Παναγιωτης!!! για πες για πες!

----------


## yannis37

τριπανάκι λεπτό παιδιά ....ανοιγω τρυπα διαμπερες στο πανω και το μεσαιο ξυλάκι και στο κάτω ανοιγω μισο ποντο. οταν περάσω το συρμα απο πάνω αφηνω να προεξέχει 1-2 χιλιοστά και το χτυπάω με σφυρακι να καρφωθει καλά.

----------


## vikitaspaw

λοιπον αν ερθουν τλκ οι νοικιαρηδες θελουμε φωτο κ λεπτομερειες...π.χ. αν εισαι σε εξοχη , αν βαζεις τροφη για να ρθουν πουλια, τι ειδη ηρθαν ...κλπ

----------


## mitsman

τι συρμα ειναι??? θελουμε λεπτομεριες... πολλες λεπτομεριες... τα ξυλα τι ξυλα ειναι??? τι επεξεργασια εχουν φαει??

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

φιλε μου απ'οτι καταλαβες εμπέξες.....Ξανασκεψου το για αλλη φορα

----------


## yannis37

χαχαχαχαχα.....κρεμάστρα ρε παιδιά..απο αυτες που περνουμε απ το καθαριστηρια και κοβω το κάτω μέρος για τα κάθετα, (οποιος εχει πολλές τις θέλω)

τα ξυλάκια ειναι τετραγωνα 0,8cm που τα πουλάνε τα μεγάλα μαγαζιά (2,5m το κομμάτι )

----------


## panaisompatsos

Ωραία η ιδέα σου φίλε.

Κοίταξες στην αγορά για να βρείς τον ίδιο τύπο σύρματος, δε θα σου ήτανε πιό ευκολο, όχι τπτ άλλο να χεις και κάπου να κρεμάς τα πουκάμισα σ χα χα

----------


## yannis37

υπάρχει συρμα και λεχω πάρει κιολας ...αλλά δεν ειναι ευθεία επιδη το εχουν σε ρολλο έχει παρει την φορμα..ενω η κρεμαστρα..εγγυηση

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

καλυτερη ιδεα η κρεμαστρα....Υπαρχουν τροποι που ισιωνεις το συρμα αλλα ειναι μπελας

----------


## pol

Μπράβο φίλε συνέχισε την καλή δουλειά!!!  Πολύ καλά υλικά και ευκολοδούλευτα και οικονομικά για να κάνεις τα καγκελάκια του κλουβιού είναι τα ξυλάκια απο τα σουβλάκια και οι ακτίνες της ρόδας, ποδήλατο ή και μηχανής.

----------


## Antigoni87

Εξαιρετικά τα σπιτάκια!!!! Πέθανα! Και το κλουβί τι καλοφτιαγμένο;!! ::  Μπράβο!!
Βρε παιδιά, για κλουβί παπαγάλου κοκατίλ κάνει η κρεμάστρα;  :Confused0006: 
Καλή ιδέα πάντως, αλλά αν θέλω να έχει ύψος το κλουβί μου, τι κάνω; Πρέπει να (οξυγονο)κολληθούν οι κρεμάστρες;
Θέλω να προσφέρω μια οικονομική ανανέωση στον Floyd μου, δεν υπάρχει σάλιο για νέο κλουβάκι αλλά με κέντρισε η ιδέα!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

δεν νομιζω πως το ξυλο θα αντεξει πολυ αντιγονη με παπαγαλο...σιγα σιγα θα το ραμφισει..

----------


## Antigoni87

Σωστά Άγγελε!! Ήδη το κάνει με τα παιχνίδια του! Σωστή σκέψη.. Ευχαριστώ!  :winky:

----------


## ann.lee2

ΥΠΕΡΟΧΑ ΟΛΑ ΤΟΥΣ ! Απλα προσοχη λιγο στο βαψιμο (σπιτακια) μην μυριζει υπερβολικα μεσα και παθουν τιποτα τα πουλακια αφησε το καμια βδομαδα (και λιγο λεω) να ''ξεμυρισει'' κατα τα αλλα μπραβο σου ολα τους φανταστικα !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## yannis37

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά!!!

Στέλλα, οχι μια εβδομάδα...αλλά τουλάχιστον ένα μηνα για να φυγει τελειως η μυρωδια απ το αστάρι.

Αντιγόνη για τα κλουβάκια παπαγάλων το προβλημα ειναι το μηκος και οχι το υψος γιατι τα σιδεράκια θα μπουν οριζοντια (για να σκαρφαλώνουν). Σκέψου κάπως έτσι

----------


## χρηστος

πάρα πολύ ωραία δουλεία επαγγελματική μπορώ να πω   :Love0030: 
αν δέχεσαι παραγγελιές θέλω 2-3 κλουβάκια απλά για καρδερίνες  ::  ::

----------


## yannis37

θες και 2-3 χαχαχα εδω κανω τοσο καιρο για το ένα (λογω δουλειάς)....αν γεμισω και δω οτι μπορω να δώσω θα ενημερώσω για καμια ανταλλαγή

----------


## Ηρακλής

Καταπληκτική δουλειά και πολύ λεπτομερειακοί !!! μπράβο σου!!!!

----------


## mitsman

οποτε εχω χρονο θα δοκιμασω και εγω!!!!!!!!

----------


## yannis37

καλά θα κάνεις Δημήτρη, 
αλλά μην το δεις σαν κάτι που πρέπει να το τελειώσεις γρήγορα. Η ολη διαδικασία για μένα ειναι για το  "peace of mind" μου.

----------


## montemarios

Πάρα πολύ καλό!!!

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Και για να ζεσταίνεσαι μέχρι να έρθει Άνοιξη Γιάννη, ορίστε μερίκες παλαιότερες δικές μου: 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------

